# My Early Christmas Present, Thanks to Youngdon



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, was nice enough to do a trade for some of his ironwood. I used it to make myself a set.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice looking calls right there Ed. I bet they sound better than they look!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

great looking calls iron wood is one of my favourate woods for calls the reed tones come out of it so crisp I see one of those is a bite reed I need to get me one of those


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, yep the bite down is a call a lot of people dont realize how good they are.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Really nice work, I know the coyote's will die to see them!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *ME Does LOL-----secret weapon---and you make great bite reeds--There needs to be one on every lanyard-------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Ed. Ironwood just seems to have so much character. I knew you'd do that ironwood right. Thanks for posting the pics. Beautiful!
I haven't gotten to work the other side of the trade yet, but soon.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That set is a beauty!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful set of calls Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again guys, now I just need to get out and call ! Hopefully Fri.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful set Ed ! All Don sent me was a rock....... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But it was a pretty rock.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and Don's favorite pet rock.........................


----------

